# rpm on rock in boulder creek



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

who's rpm is stuck on a rock after the crux rapid on boulder creek?


----------



## NYdan (May 18, 2004)

Whoever's boat is stuck there, I'll be paddling BC tonight and could bring some gear along if you want some help trying to extract it. I'll be meeting up with people at 6:45 in the park parking lot. Hope noone got hurt when it pinned.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

didnt see any other gear or a body


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I saw a guy on the side of the road when I ran it on thursday, he looked ok, but had no paddle or boat. we told him it was downstream...

hope he got it!!


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I think it was me you saw if you were in a big Dodge truck (I have a blue full-face helmet), but it wasn't my boat. I was just getting setup for a photo of my buddy. I went by it pretty fast, but that boat looked hell-pinned 'cause of the inconvenient location it decided to lodge itself. . .would make a nice rescue excercise


----------



## NYdan (May 18, 2004)

When I ran BC last thursday, we were going to try and pull it, but that eddy behind it was just too small to get anything set up, it would be a fun exercise though. I think with the level lower not it may be alot easier to pull.


----------



## Alek (Oct 23, 2003)

*How to get a boat unpinned*

Today a buddy of mine swam the Elephant Buttress and his boat
got pinned in the exact same spot!

I see that the blue RPM is gone, so someone removed it: how
did you do it? We looked at it from the river right shore and it was
too difficult. Any ideas? Just wait for lower water?

Alek


----------

